# engine and tranny help!



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

i have a datsun 76 620 with a l20b motor in it and a 3 speed automatic transmission and im wondering if i put a L16 motor if it will bolt right up to the existing transmission?
also im thinking about buying this motor on ebay and if you thnk its a good or bad investment please tell me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DATS...iewItemQQcategoryZ6763QQitemZ8075397378QQrdZ1


thanks,


----------



## 71-521 (Jul 14, 2005)

yes it will


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

yes it will bolt up.
however you will have to locate a torque converter plate, (ring gear flywheel)
L20B uses a 6 bolt pattern
L16/18 uses a 5 bolt pattern


----------

